# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي [مباريات] البطولة الإحترافية في فصلها السادس

## GSM-AYA

الرجاء البيضاوي النادي المكناسي: قهر «الكوديم» لرفع الضيم 
شباب المسيرة الوداد البيضاوي: ولادة عسيرة وأحلام كبيرة 
تدريجيا بدأت كوكبة الفرق تنفصل فيما بينها لتفرز خارطة أولية ومشهدًا ممهدا لما ستنتهي إليه الأمور في الغالب. الوداد يصهل وحيدا في المقدمة بلا منافس حقيقي يرحل طويلاً صوب العيون لمواجهة المسيرة المعذبة وبرهان إعادة درس الكأس بقلب الأغضف، والرجاء البطل المكلوم يبحث عن أول ابتسامة له أمام مناصريه حين يواجه الكوديم المزهو ببدايته النموذجية، قراءة في أقوى عناوين الجولة. 
الرجاء النادي المكناسي: الثالثة ثابتة 
يجد النسور الخضر أنفسهم حين يلاقون فرسان الإسماعيلية بالدار البيضاء مطوقين بهاجس وحيد هو تحقيق الفوز الأول لهم والذي سيضعهم في رواق يليق بما يحملونه من صفة وهي البطل. مارشان المتعادل بأكادير وقبلها بعقر الدار أمام الحسيمة، يدرك أن الثالثة يجب أن تكون ثابتة، ويدرك أنه لابد له من فوز وانتصار كشعار حتى تستقيم قاطرته على سكة بطولة قد تهرب منه مبكرًا ولصالح العدو الألذ. بالمقابل عبد الرحيم طاليب المتمكن من مفاتيح فريقه مؤخرا يجعل من المواجهة فرصة سانحة ومثالية لأجل ربح علامة معنوية كبيرة قبل فاصل الكأس الهام، والعودة بنقطة من الدار البيضاء تمثل الكثير في ميزان الثقة. 
شباب المسيرة الوداد: الولادة العسيرة 
شباب المسيرة من قنبلة لأخرى ومن لغم لآخر، وبعد خرجتين برصيد صفر يعود لملعبه للإستقبال بحثا عن فوزه الأول والبرمجة هيأت له خصمًا وضيفًا ثقيلا إسمه الوداد صاحب أربعة توقيعات في مرمى الشباب في مسابقة الكأس. 
هنا الطموح ليس متساويا، المسيرة تريد عضة أولى من كعكة الإنتصارات والوداد يريد نصرًا خامسا على التوالي لرفع الهامة قبل لقاء الترجي، وبين تناقض المطمحين تبرز أسنان المواجهة التي قد ترتقي لما فوق الأربعين في زئبقها وقد تحمل من مؤشرات الغليان ما يجعلها قمة الرأس والقاع بامتياز. 
أولمبيك خريبكة النادي القنيطري: الوسفاط في المزاد 
إن كان هناك من مظلوم مع مستهل هذه البطولة فهو الفارس الفوسفاطي الذي لم يستقر بعد على إيقاع ولم يضبط بعد بوصلة بدايته، بفعل كثرة التأجيلات وكثرة البياض الملازم لمبارياته. 
الخريبكيون يلاقون عند هذه المحطة «الكاك» الذي أسل إشاراته مع البداية أمام البطل، ليعود بعدها لحالة التقلص المعتادة وينكمش على نحو غريب جدا. 
المريني يريد فوزه الأول داخل الميدان كي يضبط السير وكركاش يدرك أن الإفلات من مقصلة الرحلة سيعود بالفائدة على مجموعته الموجوعة بكثرة التشويش، لذلك هو لقاء الصداع والذي قد يفرز تغييرات جوهرية داخل بنك احتياط الخاسر؟؟ 
الوداد الفاسي الجيش الملكي: للإفلاس عنوان وحيد 
الجيش لم يعد ذلك الكاسر الكبير في البطولة ولم يعد ذلك الصقر الذي يرعب الفرائس، رحلته صوب فاس كلها أوجاع في الراس وكلها صداع في صداع، والخسارة شعار ممنوع حتى وإن كان المنافس إسمه الوداد الفاسي الساعي نحو خلخلة ميزان التعادلات بفوز استراتيجي داخل الأرض يرفع به ومن خلاله مؤشر الثقة داخل مجموعة يقودها السويسري العارف بأدق تفاصيل البطولة. 
لم يخسر العسكر فهي الثورة المعلنة داخل دواليبه ولو يفوز الوداد الفاسي فهي بداية الإنعتاق بمسار النجاة المخطط له منذ الإنفصال عن بنهاشم كي لا تتخبل خيوط النجاة لاحقا. 
إتحاد الخميسات شباب الحسيمة: إحذروا الغدار 
فارس الريف أو غدار البداية يحط الرحال فوق الهضاب الزمورية بحثا عن ضحية جديدة، يدك من خلالها حصونه على شاكلة ما أنجزه بأسلحة دماره الشامل أمام القرش وقبلها الغزالة، لكن حدود الأحلام لن تكون مرسومة بخط غير منتهي، فالخصم إسمه الفارس الزموري صاحب علامة التميز بالرباط أمام الجيش. الإتحاد يريد أن يضيف لرصيده أغلى ثلاث نقاط في الموسم والإبتعاد عن وجع مراكز تلهب الظهر وتثير الرعدة، لذلك سيكون فاصل اللقاء ممتعا بقياس درجة التأكيد لكلا الطرفين. 
المغرب التطواني الدفاع الجديدي: الشمال في الإستقبال 
الحمامة التي حلقت قبل أن تسقط بنيران ابن الدار ياسين لكحل، تريد استعادة التوازن النفسي عبر هذه المحطة تحديدا كي لا تتعقد الأوضاع مجددا، والخصم الذي أوجد لنفسه مساحة أمان مع البداية يريد بدوره تفادي المحظور ولو باقتسام الغلة في الشمال. 
العامري يعرف حدود الميلاني جيدا، والأخير ليس من النوع الذي يبيع جلد الدب قبل التأكد من قتله، لذلك سيطلع بومضة خاصة جدا في السانية لاصطياد الحمامة التي تسعى لفوزها الثاني بين الأنصار بكل ما يعنيه ذلك من زيادة درجات الإطمئنان على مصير شبانها. 
أولمبيك آسفي حسنية أكادير: في الهم إخوة 
كلاهما صفع بالخمسة وكلاهما ذاق مرارة أكثر الخسارات مهانة. يتقاسمان المرتبة الأخيرة أيضا بنفس التنقيط وبنفس درجات الإهتزاز. القرش ينظر للقاء على أنه فرصة لقضم الغزالة، والأخيرة تريد الإفلات بجلدها من أنياب الوحش الكاسر الذي في انتظارها. 
مباراة الأعصاب وكل الأمراض المستعصية ولقاء الهلاك للخاسر الذي سيتصدر البطولة لكن بالمقلوب. 
البرنامج 
الجمعة 28 أكتوبر 2011 
بفاس: المركب الرياضي: س20: الوداد الفاسي الجيش الملكي 
السبت 29 أكتوبر 2011 
بالبيضاء: مركب محمد الخامس: س15: الرجاء البيضاوي النادي المكناسي 
بالخميسات: ملعب 18 نونبر: س15: إتحاد الخميسات شباب الحسيمة 
بآسفي: ملعب المسيرة: س20 : أولمبيك آسفي حسنية أكادير 
الأحد 30 أكتوبر 2011 
بالعيون: مركب الشيخ الأغضف: س15 : شباب المسيرة الوداد البيضاوي 
بتطوان: ملعب سانية الرمل: س15: الم.التطواني الدفاع الجديدي 
بخريبكة: مركب الفوسفاط: س19: أولبيك خريبكة النادي القنيطري 
ملاحظة: مباراة الفتح الرباطي والمغرب الفاسي أجلت إلى وقت لاحق بسبب إلتزام المغرب الفاسي بإجراء مباراة العودة برسم نصف نهائي كأس الإتحاد الإفريقي.

----------

